# Frage zur übergabe einer variable



## andiklein (15. Dez 2005)

hallo,

ich versuche eine Variable in einem php Script zu verarbeiten, nur wie bekomme ich diese dort rein?

hier mal der code:
var ref = escape(document.referrer);


```
<?php
$id = $_GET[id];

if($ref) {
$url=parse_url("$ref");
if($url == "http%3A//www.xxxxxxx.de" or $url == "http%3A//www.xxxxxxx.de") {

$page_r= "[url="$script_b"]<img src=$script_b/$style/0.gif width=62 height=17 border=0 alt=$title title=$title>[/url]";
$output = $page_r;

//Ausgabe:
echo"document.writeln('";
echo $output;
echo"');";

}
exit;
}
```

wie bekomme ich die 

```
var ref = escape(document.referrer);
```
als variable in die php datei?


kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.

danke im voraus[/code]


----------



## André Uhres (15. Dez 2005)

phpforum.de


----------



## andiklein (15. Dez 2005)

nein leider nicht wirklich, weil das ebend eine JAVA Variable ist die in das PHP rein kriegen möchte, nur nicht weis wie.

aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

andiklein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weil das ebend eine JAVA Variable ist die in das PHP rein kriegen möchte



Das glaube ich nicht, andiklein: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

Zu JavaScript guckst Du mal hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/index.htm


----------



## andiklein (15. Dez 2005)

hallo Sky,

zum einen mal dank für die antwort, zum andren ???

mal zur erklährung, ich rufe die php datei als <script> auf, in dieser Datei brauche ich die ausgabe der folgenden Jave ausgabe 
var ref = escape(document.referrer); 

also die ausgabe der Variable ref=

nur wie mache ich das?

ich könnte auch eine PHP Variable nehmen das ist richtig, nur liest die endsprechende PHP Variable nicht aus wenn die seite in zum Besispiel einen Iframe geladen wird.
Hingegen dieser Javabefehl schon wie ich aus einem anderen Script weis.


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

Ich verstehe dein Problem leider nicht und es hat auch nichts mit JAVA zu tun.

"document" ist ein Objekt aus JavaScript. Wenn Du innerhalb eines JavaScript's oder in einer HTML-Seite darauf zugreifen willst / musst, so ist das bei selfhtml beschrieben.

Ich verstehe auch die Verbindung nicht so ganz da JavaScript im Client ausgeführt wird und PHP auf dem Server. Also werde mal ein wenig konkreter, worum es genau geht.


----------



## andiklein (15. Dez 2005)

also ich möchte,

ich habe eine PHP Datei diese wird als <script> aufgerufen. In dieser datei habe ich dann die Ausgabe von diversen Variablen (PHP) was auch geht.
nun möchte ich in dieser datei aber die javavariable ( var ref = escape(document.referrer);  ) auslesen lassen um Sie dann im PHP als $ref= ??????????? weiterverarbeiten zu können.

wenn ich die abfrage var ref = escape(document.referrer);   nun über dem <?PHP teil einfüge also im html teil, wie bekomme ich dann die ausgabe ins php rein?

also hier mal ein code beispiel:

```
var ref = escape(document.referrer);

<?php 
$id = $_GET[id]; 
$ref= ???????????;

if($ref) { 
$url=parse_url("$ref"); 
if($url == "http%3A//www.xxxxxxx.de" or $url == "http%3A//www.xxxxxxx.de") { 

$page_r= "[url="$script_b"]<img src=$script_b/$style/0.gif width=62 height=17 border=0 alt=$title title=$title>[/url]"; 
$output = $page_r; 

//Ausgabe: 
echo"document.writeln('"; 
echo $output; 
echo"');"; 

} 
exit; 
}
```

hoffe du weist nun was ich meine, und kannst mir helfen.


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

Ich verstehe zwar immer noch nicht so ganz... 

aber, 1. ignorierst Du, dass es keine Java-Variable ist (kommt in jedem Post wieder vor) Es gibt massive Unterschiede zwischen Java und JavaScript!

2.) Du kannst in deiner Anfrage an den WebServer doch variablen per POST oder GET senden und fertig, oder nicht?


----------

